# Using an iPad as a Controller



## Lode_Runner (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi everyone

I have some absolute newbie questions for anyone who uses an iPad as a controller.

My current setup is:
Controller: Kawai MP9500 (88 key digital piano)
Interface: MIDI connection on M-Audio Audiophile 192 Delta Soundcard
Computer: PC, Windows7 (soon 10), Core i7 2600 3.4GHz SandyBridge, 16GB RAM.
Host and plugins: FL Studio with Kontakt (and Battery)

I am thinking of adding my iPad Mini as an additional controller with apps such as TouchOSC (to provide additional control over Embertone's Intimate Strings) and a drum pad app (for finger drumming Kontakt and Battery libraries).

The questions I have are:
1. Are iPads capable of sensing velocity?
2. What would be a good app to use as a drum pad controller? (would iMaschine2 be suitable or is that intended more as an inhouse iPad sequencer rather than a controller of external devices?)
3. I was going to get an iRig2, but I've just discovered today that OSC (used by TouchOSC) is a different protocol to MIDI (like I said, I'm a newbie when it comes to this side of things). What would I need to connect an iPad Mini to my PC to communicate via OSC?
4. Will OSC work at the same time as MIDI? Is it likely that OSC through USB will conflict with my soundcard/audio interface running MIDI?
5. Will OSC work with Kontakt running in FL Studio?
6. Do you have any other suggestions to help point me in the right direction?

If you know the answers to any of these questions, I'd greatly appreciate your assistance.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 23, 2016)

1. No. The new Force Touch ones might be capable of it, but I don't think so.
2. TouchOSC and Lemur both are fine for that.
3. Wifi. There is an app called "midimux" that allows you to connect via USB, but I've only tested it on Mac and am not sure if it works on Windows as well.
4. OSC will work at the same time as MIDI, and shouldn't conflict anything.
5. Kontakt won't recognize OSC data as far as I know. I think only Reaktor does currently.
6. I am on a Mac using Lemur (main iPad controller), midimux (routing OSC and MIDI data through USB), OSCulator (converting the data into something readable), and occasionally TouchOSC (for Embertone things). It's working fine for me, but took a lot of time to get set-up correctly. Then again, I can't find a single Digital Performer template for Lemur OR TouchOSC out there so I've had to make my from scratch.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 24, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> Hope that helps!



Thanks Lawson, yes that does help very much. 

I think I might be better off getting a drum pad controller that's touch sensitive for the drumming, but then again maybe it wouldn't make much difference as I'd probably still need to tweak the velocities anyway. 

I was about to say that I don't have a Wi-Fi connection in my PC, but then I realised a Wi-Fi card would be cheaper than something like an iRig, and my cat couldn't chew it.

I think Kontakt itself should be able to recognise OSC as Embertone use it as an additional controller for their intimate strings. However I'm not sure if FL Studio works with OSC. Looks like it's time to consult the manual...

Thanks again.


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 24, 2016)

You're very welcome!

A drum pad controller for drumming would probably be the best option. You'd still need to tweak the velocities, but at least it'll be way easier to differentiate the values. 

I just checked the midimux website, and it indeed supports Windows 7 (and I assume the rest as well). It's $6.99 so even if it doesn't work, you only lost less than 7 dollars.

Embertone uses TouchOSC, but they have their templates configured to send MIDI messages not OSC. That's why Kontakt is able to natively recognize it.

P.S. I also do full consulting on matters like this, so if you need a lot more help please check out my website and we can set up some full sessions.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 25, 2016)

Lawson. said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> A drum pad controller for drumming would probably be the best option. You'd still need to tweak the velocities, but at least it'll be way easier to differentiate the values.
> 
> ...



Thanks again Lawson.


----------

